# My Journey To Haunted Overload - pics and video!



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! So the day after Halloween, I hopped on a plane to Boston to spend the weekend at Haunted Overload. This was a dream come true for me as the guys behind this famous haunt are basically my idols. The owners let me spend the weekend with my camera in hand for an up close look at the amazing sights and details of this beautiful, classic New England haunt. I stopped in Salem, Massachusetts for a quick peek and quickly made the journey north. I like to film my life experiences and present them to the music that inspires me at the time. I did a still photo shoot as well as a 2 day video shoot. I put my photos on flickr and my video on you tube and well I must share with you all! This was an incredible personal experience and I do hope you enjoy!










This is the flickr set:


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I can see where you get your inspiration for your haunt. Great photography! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, Rania!
I'm from the Boston area and have never heard of Haunted Overload. It certainly lives up to its name.
That is the most amazing haunt I've ever seen! The artistic influence is outstanding. Kudos to the creators!
Thanks for showing.
BTW, beautiful documentary! You deserve an award for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This really is a gorgeous and professionally detailed haunt. I'm looking at the weathered wood they used to build the shacks and thinking what a great wall that would make in a lake house


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Mystic Manor said:


> Thanks for sharing. I can see where you get your inspiration for your haunt. Great photography! What type of camera do you use?


Thanks Mystic Manor. I am using a Canon Rebel T21 with an 18-55mm lens kit, a 50mm 1.8 lens and a 200mm telephoto.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Wow, Rania!
> I'm from the Boston area and have never heard of Haunted Overload. It certainly lives up to its name.
> That is the most amazing haunt I've ever seen! The artistic influence is outstanding. Kudos to the creators!
> Thanks for showing.
> BTW, beautiful documentary! You deserve an award for it.


NEVER HEARD of them? WHA???? You MUST go next year! Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> This really is a gorgeous and professionally detailed haunt. I'm looking at the weathered wood they used to build the shacks and thinking what a great wall that would make in a lake house


Isn't the wood just amazing? When you are there it is mindboggling to see how many pieces they are using. Literally Thousands of them. They get it all from a local mill.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow what a great haunt!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a very cool haunt! I can only imagine how overwhelming it must be in person! Nice pics too.


----------

